# aboriginal



## franknagy

Ennek megint van több- magyar fordítása is:

bennszülött,
őslakos,
ausztrál-néger.

Megértem az "aboriginal" angol szót meghagyó fordító tanácstalanságát, hiszen _politikailag korrektnek és nem rasszistának kell látszania_. Még akkor is, ha eredeti szövegkörnyezetben a gazdag fehér farmer éhbérért tartott bennszülött alkalmazottját jelenti, aki - láss csodát - tud autót vezetni.


----------



## AndrasBP

Szerintem a magyarban egyértelműen az "ausztrál őslakos" elnevezés terjedt el. Az angol szó használata magyar szövegben engem is zavarna.
Na de hogy "ausztrál-néger"??? A "néger" már nálunk is megy ki a divatból, de afrikaiakon (vagy onnan származókon) kívül másra nem is használjuk/használtuk sosem. Vagy tévedek?


----------



## franknagy

AndrasBP said:


> Szerintem a magyarban egyértelműen az "ausztrál őslakos" elnevezés terjedt el. Az angol szó használata magyar szövegben engem is zavarna.
> Na de hogy "ausztrál-néger"??? A "néger" már nálunk is megy ki a divatból, de afrikaiakon (vagy onnan származókon) kívül másra nem is használjuk/használtuk sosem. Vagy tévedek?


Igen, régies:
Találatok:
 1) Nyugat *· / ·*  1909 *· / ·*  1909. 5. szám

BRESZTOVSZKY ERNŐ: ÉHE A SZÉPNEK 
2) http://realzoldek.hu/modules.php?name=Universal&file=print&sid=243


De legalább magyarul van!


----------



## AndrasBP

"De legalább magyarul van!"

Hát, én nem érzem, hogy a "néger" igazán magyarul lenne. Egyébként fordításkor nem biztos, hogy egy magyar eredetű szó jobb választás egy meghonosodott idegen eredetűvel szemben. Pl. a "távbeszélő" erőltetettnek hat a "telefon" mellett, viszont a "számítógép" meghonosodott, így nem mondjuk, hogy "kompjúter".
(Egyébként nincs nyelvészeti kritérium arra, hogy mi számít idegen szónak. "Idegen az, amit idegennek érzünk". Viszont a vicc, a papucs, a szilva és a templom nem tűnik idegennek, bár német, török, szláv és latin eredetűek.)


----------



## francisgranada

Egyetértek AndrasBP-vel. Annyit tennék hozzá, hogy "néger" értelemben a _szerecsen _szót is használták azelőtt (ez se magyar eredetű, az észak-olaszból származik). 

Ami az _aboriginál _szót illeti, az a benyomásom, hogy valamilyen oknál fogva elsősorban az ausztráliai bennszülöttekre használják (más nyelvekben is). Magyarul nekem idegenül hangzik, _őslakost _mondanék helyette.


----------



## AndrasBP

Érdekességképpen jegyezném meg, hogy a _szerecsen/szaracén_ szót már az ókori görögök is használták arab törzsekre, akik talán sötétebb bőrűek lehettek, de azért nem "néger-feketék". Később, a középkori Európában minden muzulmánt így neveztek, bőrszíntől függetlenül. Nagy részük fizikailag teljesen európai külsejű lehetett, csak éppen áttért az iszlámra (lásd: bosnyákok, albánok).


----------

